# Ok, I think I got this,



## craigs (Jan 15, 2007)

Is this the right way,

Have the I-pod

so I get a 100W -500W amp with 2-4 channels on Ebay from $30 - $50

go to radio shack get the 100w power horns for $39

12v battery for a lawn tractor

some wires and conectors to hook them all together

put in a nice tool box and I have the ultimate E-caller?

Its not that simple is it


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Bsically yes. But get a 4 channel, and at least 2 speakers should have 100' of cord.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

or simply buy one from www.goosegetter.com . 8)

Alex


----------



## SPRING_EAGLE_HEADS (Jan 19, 2007)

You do not need to go through all that, when you buy your 12v get a deepcycle, It will last longer you do not need a amp. 50 watt 4 channel cd player with remote if possible and 50 watt horns "ebay" you will be amazed how far the sound for that set up will travel. We have used that set up for 2yrs and we have killed several snow and blues with it.


----------



## SPRING_EAGLE_HEADS (Jan 19, 2007)

You do not need to go through all that, when you buy your 12v get a deepcycle, It will last longer you do not need a amp. 50 watt 4 channel cd player with remote if possible and 50 watt horns "ebay" you will be amazed how far the sound for that set up will travel. We have used that set up for 2yrs and we have killed several snow and blues with it.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

I would go with exactly with what you described. Dont go with a cd player.

Use the Ipod and the amp.

You got it down.


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Go with a smaller amp, mine is a 500watt I think and it will suck a 12v deep cycle (big one) dry in 1.5 hours. A vexilar battery will only last 20 minutes or so.


----------



## blazedillon (Feb 7, 2007)

can u use a mp3 player. please respond back if any body knows.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

yes you can


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

I'd agree with dropping the wattage down to 200-300. Plenty powerful enough,....plus it'll extend your battery life between charges. (Carry a 12 volt through the mud a few times to recharge it....then you'll understand... :lol: )


----------



## craigs (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys!

Ok I want to go with a 100-200w amp, because it won't drain the battery as fast.

will it make a difference with the sound going with the lower watts?

I went to Radio shack and looked over the speakers, they have 25,30 and 100w speakers, if I go with the higher wattage, the sound will be clearer?

If you havn't noticed I am very challanged with electronics,

Thanks Craig


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Got 2 hundred watt powerhorns and a 50 watt amp. Runs all day off of small 12v tractor battery. Sounds great and will make your ears bleed if you need it too.


----------



## fish85 (Apr 12, 2006)

What kind of amp does everyone use? I know everyone has their differnet opinions about wattage, but where do you get one of these amps for under 100$?


----------



## smellson (Feb 12, 2004)

The amp im gonna be running is a pyramid 300watt 4 channel amp...Google pyramid 300 watt amp there are several places to get them from. After shipping its gonna end up costing you about $45.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Anyone specifically know where to get one of these amps in Fargo without ordering it off the internet?


----------

